

The Assumption Pile - natarius
http://natari.us/post/27924050604/the-assumption-pile

======
sftueni
Socks for Fish exist. And in the mobile carrier world, people still believe
that fish would need them - and while we're at it, gloves as well.

Funny that you mentioned iPhones. I remember from anecdotes of a former
colleague, the discussions between Steve Jobs & the CEO of the biggest
international mobile carrier group when negotiating the exclusive distribution
rights for the 1st iPhone (the carrier did not get the iPhone at the end).

CEO: The iPhone lacks features. It can't send multi media messages (MMS).

Steve: Every thing MMS does, Email can do better. What's the delivery rate of
an MMS between networks? 60% at best? Email has 100%. So why would you want
MMS, a service that doesn't work?

CEO: But the iPhone also lacks IM (trying to push the carrier's internal IM
solution).

Steve: Why do you need IM? You have the best IM service in the world; it's
called SMS.

This conversation happened 2007.

------
Jagannath
I love it. It's always best to list all assumptions one is making and try to
test them to narrow the liability. Great blog article!

